# My Ingersoll 444



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a bad picture, but at this time it's the only one I have. It is my 87 Ingersoll 444. I have a plow blade, hydrovac,and a hydrotiller for it. I also have a 83 224 Ingersoll, that I have a wood splitter for. 




I will try to get some more pictures up soon


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Paul,
I still have parts left over from my 446 I parted out, you still need the front axle?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Hi Paul,
> I still have parts left over from my 446 I parted out, you still need the front axle? *



Na. I ended up selling the tractor I needed the axle for. What else do you have? I may need some other things.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> What else do you have? I may need some other things.


I have fenders, tires and wheels, frame, seat platform, engine.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I have fenders, tires and wheels, frame, seat platform, engine. *


Sorry for the delay, I am kind of in a hold pattern on getting parts for my Ingersolls right now. Got to get everything ready for wintertime. But this winter I will be going through bolth, and fixing them up a bit. Yours was a 446, right?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Argee? You don't happand to have a snow blower for that 446 just kinda "laying around"? Winters coming, and wile I have a ton of plows, a snowblower would be cool. BTW my drive is 400' long, and if we have snow like we did last year, I don't know if a plow will cut it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll4449/i]
> *Hey Argee? You don't happand to have a snow blower for that 446 just kinda "laying around"? *_


_

As a matter of fact, I do have a Snowcaster for your tractor. PM me and I'll tell you all about it and the great price I have just for you. :smiles: :smiles: :smiles:_


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*This is my neighbor Case*

Paul this is my neighbors Case hes had it for about 15 or 16 years i don't know what model it is but it still looks and runs good.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here is another*

another view


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, can't make out the model. The numbers are on the top of the hood, back by the driver. Buy looking at the color, it looks to be a late 70's, early 80's.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

By looking at the rear tires, my guess is a model 422, 12 HP, mid 70's.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *By looking at the rear tires, my guess is a model 422, 12 HP, mid 70's. *


That would be a 222 argee. 

I also see it looks like it has hydro lift. The 220's I THANK all had manual lift. [220=10hp] It could also be a 224. They looked the same as a 222, just with the 14hp engine. Probably is a 222 though, they seem to be the most common of the 200 seires.


----------

